# Serial number help



## Snufu (Nov 26, 2022)

I picked up this bike last week and I'm having trouble with decoding the serial number's they are located on the bottom bracket the first one's are
MO D 502 47610 the second set of number's are 
6199268


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 26, 2022)

Mod 502 is Murray built for Sears


----------



## Snufu (Nov 26, 2022)

Here's a pic of the bike I'm unsure of the year would it be possible in the 60's


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 3, 2022)

If the rear dropouts, (where the wheel mounts) come to a sharp point, it's '58 or later. I can't see for sure, but they look rounded, which would typically be '57 or older. 4761 is part of the Sears catalog #. I took a quick look through my book, and that # appears to be a lower end '61 model.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 21, 2022)

The 26” front wheel & fender look to have been swapped out with those from a 26” lightweight bicycle.

(The rear rim looks to be original).

Might look for additional stamping above that already shown, that may read as a letter like “T” (or similar) followed by more digits?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2022)

Adamtinkerer said:


> If the rear dropouts, (where the wheel mounts) come to a sharp point, it's '58 or later. I can't see for sure, but they look rounded, which would typically be '57 or older. 4761 is part of the Sears catalog #. I took a quick look through my book, and that # appears to be a lower end '61 model.



Is it coincidence the serial number starts with 61?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 21, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Is it coincidence the serial number starts with 61?



Yes, coincidence on Murray built.


----------

